# Possible Replacement Head for Supermax Mill



## Pontiac Freak (Feb 9, 2015)

I am looking at a replacement head for my Supermax 9x42" as the one on machine now is getting very noisy and will trip the VFD in low gear.  I had the local Bridgeport repair tech over to look at it this weekend and he quoted me around $1500-$2000 to rebuild mine depending on what was messed up inside.  I started looking online and found several suppliers of replacement heads and wondered if any of you have used these companies or their products and what you thoughts are on them.

1. High Quality Tools - http://highqualitytoolsinc.com/~h8200/

2. Mataco Tools - http://www.matacoinc.net/html/milling_machine_heads.html

3. H&W Machinery - http://www.machinerypartsdepot.com/store/1478157/page/704346

4. Eisen Machinery - http://www.eisenm.com/replacement-milling-machine-heads.html


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 9, 2015)

I went through mine completely and I think I spent about $100-150 on bearings and belts. It's a pretty easy job.  The spindle rebuild with the 5 bearing upgrade was $900 if I remember correctly.  I had a local spindle re-builder do that.


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Feb 12, 2015)

Machines and repair seem to be difficult to find here.  Not the machining capital of the US for sure!


----------



## John (Mar 5, 2015)

I rebuilt my supermaxx head. It was not that hard to do. I would suggest you look into rebuilding the head yourself. I did take photos and some video of the tear down.


----------

